
Ask HN: Does anyone want a small project in React.js done for free? - Trufa
I&#x27;ve been learning react, have quite some experience with web development, but I&#x27;m quite new to react.<p>Though the project will be done for free, the execution and delivery of the project will be done on a very professional way.<p>I&#x27;m feeling particularly uninspired about what example project to do, so if anyone has a vision, I&#x27;ll make it happen.<p>I know small is a relative term, but something that could be done in around a week, or a month (part time) tops.<p>I would really like to post the code as an open-source project as showcase of my react skills, but I&#x27;m open to discuss it.<p>You can contact me at [myUserName]varela+react@gmail.com
======
wesie
Hi Trufa,

Apologise for the scattered approach. My name is Rume Gbenedio and I came
across your request on HN
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12887172](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12887172)

I have a work project that I would like to share with you however I would like
to know the real reason that you are offering this proposal. I love to work
with people with a vertical skill / mind set, because I respect and admire
them. Hence my approach to you.

Also there are a multitude of ways to succeed The choice is very simple,
either you become a developer or you hire one. So I am surprised this is free.

So questions

What do you get out of this? I have a long term interest in building may be a
business around the product

Please reply me on my personal email rume.gbenedio@yahoo.com

Look forward to your reply

